# 08 Rouge transmission issue



## Aboot814 (Jun 27, 2018)

I had my transmission replaced just over a year ago after the belt shredded. Now I’m getting the p1777 code for my step motor circuit. I see I am able to buy new step motors online (much cheaper than the valve body) but my question is, the look of my valve body in the transmission now looks to be from a different year rogue. I am attaching the picture of it and maybe someone here is able to tell me the model of the transmission I have, or year it is. Weather it came from an 09’ or 10’.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Can't access the thumbnail. Don't have permission message.


----------



## Aboot814 (Jun 27, 2018)

Well crap, are there differences to tell between an 08’ model to say an 10’ model transmission? I can’t find any labeling on it at all


----------

